# The person above me should be banned because...



## modern_yeoman (Jun 14, 2010)

New game here.

Keep it nice though. By posting you are setting yourself up for the next poster.

Something like, "^^^^^ should be banned because he gets pedicures". Or some such other nonsense.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

this outta be fun. Some folks gonna get all sensitive now.  


Modern Yeoman should be banned cuz he creates some pretty awesome pot stirrin threads thats gonna hurt some feelings. 


And dont all you slam me at once.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 14, 2010)

Me  <----- should be banned cuz I get pedicures..


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 14, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Me  <----- should be banned cuz I get pedicures..



...holy cow...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 14, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...holy cow...



and I love'em


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 14, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...holy cow...



because he's Catholic


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> this outta be fun. Some folks gonna get all sensitive now.
> 
> 
> Modern Yeoman should be banned cuz he creates some pretty awesome pot stirrin threads thats gonna hurt some feelings.
> ...



I think Tuffy should be banned cause she...ummm...errr.....well just cause!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think all the mods and admin should be banned because.....well just cuz.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

Ban _everybody,_ I say.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Ban _everybody,_ I say.



I think crackerdave should be banned cuz he's a cracker named dave.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 14, 2010)

I think sweetwater should be banned cause he expects me to cook


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Ban _everybody,_ I say.



Good idea! I'm almost to the C's right now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Ban _everybody,_ I say.





Good idea. Give me a few minutes!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think Sarah should be banned for that tattoo pic!   nice horsey...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

I think Boneboy should be banned because he steals everything in the swap 'n' sell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS should be banned for not sharing the BBQ!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> BBQBOSS should be banned for not sharing the BBQ!



Yes, he does! I had some this weekend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, he does! I had some this weekend.



Tripod should be banned for braggin.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Good idea! I'm almost to the C's right now!



New screen name alert!   "ZZTopper!"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> New screen name alert!   "ZZTopper!"



Crackerdave should be banned cause he couldnt remember the words..... or the lyrics to that song at DOG!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

It wasn't the _words_ that stumped me.It wuz th' dern _lyrics!_


----------



## arcame (Jun 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think Boneboy should be banned because he steals everything in the swap 'n' sell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



X2  and his alter ego


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife says I should be banned cause I spend to much time here


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> i think tuffy should be banned cause she...ummm...errr.....well just cause!   :d



:d


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> :d



I think Tuffy should be banned cause she lurked a cpl months before coming back


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I think Tuffy should be banned cause she lurked a cpl months before coming back



 No I didnt!!!!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 14, 2010)

I think tuffdawg should be banned for pinching that baby


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I think tuffdawg should be banned for pinching that baby









I think sarah should be banned, just cuz she so stinkin pretty


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 14, 2010)

I think Tuffdawg should be banned for trolling when she doesn't even fish...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 14, 2010)

OFH should be banned for breech of flippy floppy code!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

i think bitterroot should be banned for tryin to ban ofh


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think Tuffdawg should be banned for trolling when she doesn't even fish...









Bitteroot said:


> OFH should be banned for breech of flippy floppy code!


 I think bitter should be banned cuz hes outta the booze


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i think bitterroot should be banned for tryin to ban ofh



Seth should be banned for being seth.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Seth should be banned for being seth.



i think tuffy should be bannend because she went away for so long


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i think tuffy should be bannend because she went away for so long



again, I think seth should be banned for being himself.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> again, I think seth should be banned for being himself.



tuffy should be banned for being grouchy and being tuffy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I think Tuffdawg should be banned for trolling when she doesn't even fish...


   



Bitteroot said:


> OFH should be banned for breech of flippy floppy code!



Nuhuuhhh, You're the one that didn't get the memo!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 14, 2010)

*Banned!*

Here a ban, There a ban, everywhere aban! Ol mcban had a farm! E I E I E I O!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

The person above me should be banned because he is from Florida, this is a GA website.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

This isn't fair. I have my settings arranged so I see the last post first...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't fair. I have my settings arranged so I see the last post first...



Miguel should be banned cuz he whines about his own settings...


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't fair. I have my settings arranged so I see the last post first...


 



Miguel should be banned for having more than one name.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis should be banned cause..............he hasn't saved the world yet.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jun 14, 2010)

nicodemus should be banned for banning me the last time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Miguel should be banned cuz he whines about his own settings...


 


Otis said:


> Miguel should be banned for having more than one name.


 
These two should be banned for being Monkey Boys..


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine should be banned because...she catches bigger fish than me and owns the jeep I want but cant afford.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 14, 2010)

The person above me, that beeing me, should be banned because before I can say why the person above me should be banned the person now above me posted his post on the person that should be banned that I was trying to post on about beeing banned before I could post it....asumming some one elese hasnt already posted somthing after me but before I could post this post about why I should be banned... hope eye am not to late.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

bigbuckhunter11 said:


> nicodemus should be banned for banning me the last time


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


>



Slip should be banned cuz he's a dadgum hippie.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> The person above me, that beeing me, should be banned because before I can say why the person above me should be banned the person now above me posted his post on the person that should be banned that I was trying to post on about beeing banned before I could post it....asumming some one elese hasnt already posted somthing after me but before I could post this post about why I should be banned... hope eye am not to late.



SneeKee should be banned cause his post hurt my eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

bigbuckhunter11 said:


> nicodemus should be banned for banning me the last time



Who were you, when the ax fell the first time?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 14, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> The person above me should be banned because he is from Florida, this is a GA website.



And i kill your big bucks,another reason


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> SneeKee should be banned cause his post hurt my eyes.



Dang you actualy read all that... you should be banned for waisting valuable time in your life you can never get back.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yes, he does! I had some this weekend.



Yep - Matt's one of the best BBQer's and sharers I know of!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Dang you actualy read all that... you should be banned for waisting valuable time in your life you can never get back.



I read fast.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 14, 2010)

TPAM should be banned for being a gators fan


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> Miguel should be banned for having more than one name.



otis should be bannend for eing a stawker


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth should be banned cause he likes guineas.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> otis should be bannend for eing a stawker



seth should be banned for the amount of times i have to read his posts before i understand them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

I`m thinkin` about bannin` everbody that even mentions guineas...


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

If this bird is the one I think it is,Al actually shot 'im. You just put the noisy rascal out of his misery!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about bannin` everbody that even mentions guineas...



Nick should be banned for the murder of poor defenseless guineas


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 14, 2010)

The person above me should not be banned... he has an appachie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> If this bird is the one I think it is,Al actually shot 'im. You just put the noisy rascal out of his misery!





Yea, Al blunted it off the limb, and put it within my grasp.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about bannin` everbody that even mentions guineas...



guineas


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> guineas


Your turn Nic........


----------



## marknga (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm thinking about a self imposed ban because I just read all 65 post in this thread...... 
Y'all gonna make me loose my mind...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Your turn Nic........





I`m ponderin`....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Nic should be banded cuz he ponders too much...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m ponderin`....



y dont u like the bird that starts with g


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> y dont u like the bird that starts with g



Seth should be banned cause he didnt stick up for himself and start the new driveler anyway


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> y dont u like the bird that starts with g



Seth should be banned for his horrible taste in literature!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Seth should be banned for his horrible taste in literature!



Strych should be banned cause he didnt come eat Frawg Legs wiff me dis weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Strych should be banned cause he didnt come eat Frawg Legs wiff me dis weekend



WJ should be banned because he's friends with Pappilion who owes me money, a proper house cleaning, and a restocked fish pond.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> WJ should be banned because he's friends with Pappilion who owes me money, a proper house cleaning, and a restocked fish pond.



Some folks should be banned for steppin on sticks.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, Al blunted it off the limb, and put it within my grasp.



And a deadly grasp it was!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Some folks should be banned for steppin on sticks.



hogs have a short memory. There is always a next time for that ride home in the cooler. The hog that is.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> Miguel should be banned for having more than one name.



Dear Lord! Look who's talking! How many are you up to now? Coming back to Otis counts as a user name change too!


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Dear Lord! Look who's talking! How many are you up to now? Coming back to Otis counts as a user name change too!


 

elfiii should be banned for helping get all those demorats get elected!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Dear Lord! Look who's talking! How many are you up to now? Coming back to Otis counts as a user name change too!



Elfii should be banned cuz he knows everything..

Oh..wait...then I'd have to answer the misinformed in the PF...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Elfii should be banned cuz he knows everything..
> 
> Oh..wait...then I'd have to answer the misinformed in the PF...


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Elfii should be banned cuz he knows nothing but swears he knows everything


 

fixed it for ya


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Miguel should be banned cuz he whines all the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> fixed it for ya


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Miguel should be banned cuz he whines all the time.


 

eewwwwww.....good shot, but thats hitting below the belt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


 


rhbama3 shoud be banned for long hours in the woods and a freezer full of Kroger


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> rhbama3 shoud be banned for long hours in the woods and a freezer full of Kroger


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis said:


> eewwwwww.....good shot, but thats hitting below the belt


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffy should be banned for excessive avatar changes.


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 

careful roadkill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tuffy should be banned for excessive avatar changes.


 
No, that would be Yara..



Otis said:


> careful roadkill


 
Otis should be banned for illegal coffee imports.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel should be banned for stealing my harem.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 14, 2010)

Otis should be banned because he only fishes with $7 Kmart fishing poles.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Miguel should be banned for stealing my harem.



Bradley should be banded cuz he always has the hawtest wimmens in his avatar.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Otis should be banned because he only fishes with $7 Kmart fishing poles.


no philip should be banned cuz he has some really messed up standards.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bradley should be banded cuz he always has the hawtest wimmens in his avatar.



How ya like me now....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

pbradley said:


> How ya like me now....



She's skillet hawt.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> She's skillet hawt.



Who is she?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Miguel should be banned for stealing my harem.


 
I turned em' all loose, it isn't my fault they don't like u turns.


----------



## Tater Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll ban myself for reading all this nonsense.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tater Bug said:


> I'll ban myself for reading all this nonsense.


 Me too, I'm banning myself from this thread....well, maybe. There's nothing on tv right now........and it's hot outside and muggy.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Who is she?



Miss OutfishHim.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tater Bug said:


> I'll ban myself for reading all this nonsense.



Get back in the small game forum before I have you banded!


----------



## Tater Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll ban Sunshine for agreeing with me.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tater Bug said:


> I'll ban Sunshine for agreeing with me.


 And I'll ban you for holding that dog's tail thatta way.........


----------



## Tater Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

I ban Strych for having a SISSY lap dog!


----------



## Tater Bug (Jun 14, 2010)

O.K,  I'm Done.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

tater bug needs to be banned because he stares at beagles.


----------



## Swede (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> tater bug needs to be banned because he stares at beagles.



11pyandtreadhunter needs to be banned cause he's staring at tater staring at beagles


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> 11pyandtreadhunter needs to be banned cause he's staring at tater staring at beagles



Swede needs to be banned cuz......... well............


----------



## Otis (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, that would be Yara..
> 
> 
> 
> Otis should be banned for illegal coffee imports.


 

No one north of the boarder can beat my prices! 



pbradley said:


> Otis should be banned because he only fishes with $7 Kmart fishing poles.


 

Personal attack! Ban him and his zebco's. 





Swede said:


> 11pyandtreadhunter needs to be banned cause he's staring at tater staring at beagles


 


Swede should be banned for using his personal photo for his avatar.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> 11pyandtreadhunter needs to be banned cause he's staring at tater staring at beagles



Swede should be banned for not taking his avatar out to potty.  

Poor dog's bladder been about to explod for months now.


----------



## Swede (Jun 14, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Swede needs to be banned cuz......... well............





Otis said:


> Swede should be banned for using his personal photo for his avatar.





turtlebug said:


> Swede should be banned for not taking his avatar out to potty.
> 
> Poor dog's bladder been about to explod for months now.



Haters


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> WJ should be banned because he's friends with Pappilion who owes me money, a proper house cleaning, and a restocked fish pond.



Im glad PAPPILLION was banned.He and I were friends until the incident.

I vote you be banned for not doing the DD at least once a week.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

WickedJester should be banned because he is friends with OutFishHim which means he is BAD NEWS!!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> WickedJester should be banned because he is friends with OutFishHim which means he is BAD NEWS!!!!



You should be banned cause PAPPILLION tried to help you in a trade a cpl years ago


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You should be banned cause PAPPILLION tried to help you in a trade a cpl years ago



rut roh!!! But i am next on the ban list...my avatar says so!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> rut roh!!! But i am next on the ban list...my avatar says so!!


 
No, you need to be banned 'cuz you had that avatar of your kid with the cig !


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

StriperAddict needs to be banned cause I can't figure out what the dern' avatar is supposed to be!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> StriperAddict needs to be banned cause I can't figure out what the dern' avatar is supposed to be!



Cort needs to be banned cause she aint showing those puppies anymore


----------



## Swede (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Cort needs to be banned cause she aint showing those puppies anymore



I missed the puppies


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> StriperAddict needs to be banned cause I can't figure out what the dern' avatar is supposed to be!



the view of the twin towers out of a plane.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede needs to be banned cause he never saw the pups.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> No, you need to be banned 'cuz you had that avatar of your kid with the cig !



Just for that...smoking toddler will be back tomorrow...




and StriperAddict should be banned because my wife thinks he is a stripper addict!!!!!!!  I just about got booted off the computer a minute ago!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Swede said:


> I missed the puppies



I miss the puppies.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> the view of the twin towers out of a plane.



Thanks!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> StriperAddict needs to be banned cause I can't figure out what the dern' avatar is supposed to be!


 
NYC and the WTC, 1993 biplane ride pic.  I couldn't get the shot any bigger in size here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

Is banning myself for apparently messing with my previous avatar.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> the view of the twin towers out of a plane.


 
Thanks,

the last posters here need bannin' cuz yall type soooo fast


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> NYC and the WTC, 1993 biplane ride pic.  I couldn't get the shot any bigger in size here.



Striper needs to be banned cause he stole Seths Thunder and started Da Driveler when Seth was amped up about starting one


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Just for that...smoking toddler will be back tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

U forgot MIDGET stripper....   get your facts straight


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Is banning myself for apparently messing with my previous avatar.



Cort should be banned cause that hairy spider that time


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

WickedJester should be banned cause his avatar is creepy


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, that would be Yara..
> 
> 
> 
> Otis should be banned for illegal coffee imports.




Miguel should be banned because he brought me into this whole waste of bandwidth... and because he can't seem to find a name that suits him....

Really who wants to be known as Michael the mexican....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> WickedJester should be banned cause his avatar is creepy



Im banning myself for looking at the hairy spider


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are the puppies?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im banning myself for looking at the hairy spider


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Speakin of twin towers.....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im banning myself for looking at the hairy spider



Thats good, now we don't have to ban you for the pink thong you tried on in Walmart.  Some people just don't know where to draw the line...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Speakin of twin towers.....



Why do I have a feelin' that this has to do with the puppies again?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Thats good, now we don't have to ban you for the pink thong you tried on in Walmart.  Some people just don't know where to draw the line...



You should be banned for looking three times in a row!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Why do I have a feelin' that this has to do with the puppies again?



Hubba Hubba...I love da puppies.  I have a golden and a lab!!!  Their almost twins...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

11andwhateverallthatsays needs to be banned for not showin' his puppies


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> Why do I have a feelin' that this has to do with the puppies again?



Ummm....naaaaaaw.....

I'm gonna shaddup now.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You should be banned for looking three times in a row!



AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...

The second time i looked i was talking to Snowy and she wanted a visualization...the third time was because i have never seen a skid mark on a thong!!! 

Insert throwing up smiley here.


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's see the pups. I'll ban myself for being the "token "Yankee.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
> 
> The second time i looked i was talking to Snowy and she wanted a visualization...the third time was because i have never seen a skid mark on a thong!!!
> 
> Insert throwing up smiley here.



Snowy got  apersonal demonstration of my dance skills.

You should be banned cause you caused that skid mark


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> 11andwhateverallthatsays needs to be banned for not showin' his puppies



Cort should be banned cause she hunts and doesnt know what that screen name stands for!


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Cort should be banned cause she hunts and doesnt know what that screen name stands for!


She's a girl Pap.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Snowy got  apersonal demonstration of my dance skills.
> 
> You should be banned cause you caused that skid mark



Snowy still says that she has nightmares from that night but recalls she slipped you a dollar bill just to get you to leave...then threw Jack Daniels in her face to try to burn the image out of her eyes.

The skid mark was not caused by me, it was caused by the Atilla the Hun that asked for your number.







Good night folks.  I gotta be up before the chickens tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> She's a girl Pap.



!!! Just wrong...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Snowy still says that she has nightmares from that night but recalls she slipped you a dollar bill just to get you to leave...then threw Jack Daniels in her face to try to burn the image out of her eyes.
> 
> The skid mark was not caused by me, it was caused by the Atilla the Hun that asked for your number.
> 
> ...



Snowy still ask me to dance wearing the banana hammock...

Night Chad!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> She's a girl Pap.



Resica needs to be banned for calling me Pap


----------



## Resica (Jun 14, 2010)

CortGirl said:


> !!! Just wrong...







wickedjester said:


> Resica needs to be banned for calling me Pap


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 14, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 14, 2010)

Today, 04:52 PM  
ignore listSeth carter  
This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list. 


I can't hear what you're saying.......


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 14, 2010)

.





Bitteroot said:


> Today, 04:52 PM
> ignore listSeth carter
> This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.
> 
> ...



Bitter should be banned for not creating the vaccine he speaks of....h1n1 vaccine would be a distant second!


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 14, 2010)

modern yeoman should be banned for creating this mess............that we all apparently are attracted to like bugs to a zapper.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

Where are the puppies?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Where are the puppies?



 being restrained?


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 14, 2010)

All of ya need to be banned for wasting our bandwidth with this silly thread.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

243Savage said:


> All of ya need to be banned for wasting our bandwidth with this silly thread.



Not to mention he misspelled "because" in his title. Party foul.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 14, 2010)

M





Sweetwater said:


> Not to mention he misspelled "because" in his title. Party foul.



No clue how to edit title.....so ban me why don't ya ???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> M
> 
> No clue how to edit title.....so ban me why don't ya ???



Yer banded... 

Hey man...no offense...we're cool cuz yer a falcon fan...


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yer banded...
> 
> Hey man...no offense...we're cool cuz yer a falcon fan...



Sweetwater should be banned because he supports dog fighting


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yer banded...
> 
> Hey man...no offense...we're cool cuz yer a falcon fan...



Yep!    don't get serious..it'll ruin the vibe in tha thread.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> Sweetwater should be banned because he supports dog fighting



But..but that wont getya banned here......just don't say dog shooting...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 14, 2010)

slip said:


> Sweetwater should be banned because he supports dog fighting



Slip should be banned cuz he makes assumptions....which obviously dictates that he never saw the original "Bad News Bears"....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow!!......Puppies, Twin Towers, Hairy Spiders, and Nanner Slings!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> M
> 
> No clue how to edit title.....so ban me why don't ya ???



well then, ya should be banned for not knowing to go to Edit, and then Advanced Edit!  
And CortGirl for bringing up Hairy Spiders, and not hairy puppies.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Good idea! I'm almost to the C's right now!



You gonna have a hard time getting past the e's though!  

I say ban all of the idiots!  I know, that is a repeat of Crackerdave's post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

The Mexican needs to be banned for being grumpy again.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 15, 2010)

i should be banned for reading 174 posts before posting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> i should be banned for reading 174 posts before posting.



Among other reasons!!!


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 15, 2010)

meanie


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Among other reasons!!!



Yea, what kmckinnie said!!!


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 15, 2010)

the feller above me should be banned cause he already has the t-shirt.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> the feller above me should be banned cause he already has the t-shirt.



bearpugh should be banned cuz he keeps his avatar really ticked off and grouchy.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> bearpugh should be banned cuz he keeps his avatar really ticked off and grouchy.



Tuffdawg should be banned for  someting I have NEVER participated in


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg should be banned for sending all the guineas to Nic!
...wheres mine?


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> bearpugh should be banned cuz he keeps his avatar really ticked off and grouchy.



hows this?


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> hows this?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

bearpugh said:


> hows this?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 15, 2010)

Cud one a y'all just go head and ban me, cuz I feel left out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

The OP should be banned for even starting this thread..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Cud one a y'all just go head and ban me, cuz I feel left out!



OLAlabama should be banned for bein a cry baby.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo should be banned cuz his grandfather fell asleep.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The OP should be banned for even starting this thread..



I'm ya Huckleberry....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
> 
> The second time i looked i was talking to Snowy and she wanted a visualization...the third time was because i have never seen a skid mark on a thong!!!
> 
> Insert throwing up smiley here.





wickedjester said:


> Snowy got  apersonal demonstration of my dance skills.
> 
> You should be banned cause you caused that skid mark





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Snowy still says that she has nightmares from that night but recalls she slipped you a dollar bill just to get you to leave...then threw Jack Daniels in her face to try to burn the image out of her eyes.
> 
> The skid mark was not caused by me, it was caused by the Atilla the Hun that asked for your number.
> 
> ...





wickedjester said:


> Snowy still ask me to dance wearing the banana hammock...
> 
> Night Chad!


How'd I get drug into this? 

Oh, and ModYeo should be banned cuz he don't visit us Drivelers no mo


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How'd I get drug into this?
> 
> Oh, and ModYeo should be banned cuz he don't visit us Drivelers no mo


 

Snowy should be banned for her avatar. There is no such thing as a "wonder woman".


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, and ModYeo should be banned cuz he don't visit us Drivelers no mo



Buncha Drivelin' Gypsy nowadays 

I'll come over and drool for a while...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How'd I get drug into this?
> 
> Oh, and ModYeo should be banned cuz he don't visit us Drivelers no mo


 
Cuz he can't type fast enough. ModYeo should be banned for being a s    l    o    w      t    y    p   e   r


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cuz he can't type fast enough. ModYeo should be banned for being a s    l    o    w      t    y    p   e   r



Yep... Natty Lights get me to chicken peck a little..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Snowy should be banned for her avatar. There is no such thing as a "wonder woman".


hush it 


modern_yeoman said:


> Buncha Drivelin' Gypsy nowadays
> 
> I'll come over and drool for a while...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis should be banned for not putting the danged "Y" in his sig line.     




YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Otis should be banned for not putting the danged "Y" in his sig line.


 

TBug needs to be banned for not knowing what an enter button is.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> TBug needs to be banned for not knowing what an enter button is.



Otis needs to be banned for having udders and he's a bull


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Otis needs to be banned for having udders and he's a bull


 


Tuffy needs to be banned for beating her kids to get avatar pics.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Tuffy needs to be banned for beating her kids to get avatar pics.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffy needs to be banned.... cause I'm outa wine.....beer...... mixed drinks and honey....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Tuffy needs to be banned.... cause I'm outa wine.....beer...... mixed drinks and honey....



 I will resign voluntarily for that one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Tuffy needs to be banned for beating her kids to get avatar pics.


----------



## Resica (Jun 15, 2010)

Just ban Tuffy. Make up a reason!!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Just ban Tuffy. Make up a reason!!!!



Tuffy should be banned for drinkin wine out of a box


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Tuffy should be banned for drinkin wine out of a box


 
WJ should be banned for what he did to that possum.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> WJ should be banned for what he did to that possum.



Otis should be banned for violating dont ask dont tell


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> WJ should be banned for what he did to that possum.




Foot fault....

You wouldn't believe what me and Oldcowman have done with some possums......


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Foot fault....
> 
> You wouldn't believe what me and Oldcowman have done with some possums......



Bitter should be banned for not letting us in on what he does with possums


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Foot fault....
> 
> You wouldn't believe what me and Oldcowman have done with some possums......


 

Bitteroot needs to banned for being to country even for this forum.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Bitter should be banned for not letting us in on what he does with possums



 if you wake up one morning with a possum on your windshield, one in the back seat, and one dripping off the roof a few weeks later....I didn't do it!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Bitteroot needs to banned for being to country even for this forum.



otis should be banned for letting bitter.... be bitter....


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> otis should be banned for letting bitter.... be bitter....


 

I got a mason jar we can share, we won't be bitter, but may be banned for real.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> I got a mason jar we can share, we won't be bitter, but may be banned for real.




I said I'd never be masoned again... that'll make you cut your lip.....


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I said I'd never be masoned again... that'll make you cut your lip.....


 


Bitteroot should be banned for being a sissy city boy.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2010)

This looks fun!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

david13 said:


> This looks fun!



Dave should be banned for thinkin whackin Bitterbro is fun....


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> if you wake up one morning with a possum on your windshield, one in the back seat, and one dripping off the roof a few weeks later....I didn't do it!



Bitter should be banned for not letting me have those possums to eat


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Dave should be banned for thinkin whackin Bitterbro is fun....



watch yo lip!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Bitter should be banned for not letting me have those possums to eat



wj should be banned for thinkin I'd waste a good possum....


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2010)

bitteroot should be banned for being bitteroot.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

david13 said:


> bitteroot should be banned for being bitteroot.



you'll have to forgive me.. for being....well..... Bitter...


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> you'll have to forgive me.. for being....well..... Bitter...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> wj should be banned for thinkin I'd waste a good possum....



wj banned himself for ten minutes for that mistake,Please forgive


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> wj banned himself for ten minutes for that mistake,Please forgive


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Cort should be banned for lurking


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

no.... she's hawt......


----------



## packrat (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ban*



wickedjester said:


> Cort should be banned for lurking



WJ should be banned for spying on lurkers.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

packrat said:


> WJ should be banned for spying on lurkers.



packrat should be banned and join Pappillion...

I was merely observing my surroundings.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

that cort girlie... done RUNNOFT!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright I'll play... Otis should be banned for letting Self kidnap me today and steal my new F150!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright I'll play... Otis should be banned for letting Self kidnap me today and steal my new F150!



Becca should be banned for blocking my text


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 15, 2010)

WJ should be banded for texting to the wrong number...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 15, 2010)

Becca.....well we can't ban her


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> WJ should be banded for texting to the wrong number...



Becca should ne banned for giving me the wrong number


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Miss Dobbs is safe..


----------



## packrat (Jun 15, 2010)

*Again*

WJ should be banned for stalking and claiming wrong #'s


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 15, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Becca.....well we can't ban her





Nicodemus said:


> Miss Dobbs is safe..



WJ should be banded for not realizing this!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

packrat said:


> WJ should be banned for stalking and claiming wrong #'s



packrat should be banned for texting me wrong numbers to stalk.

A Smart Monkey doesnt Monkey with Another Monkeys Monkey...Words of wisdom from Nicodemus


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> WJ should be banded for not realizing this!



Doh!

If I just had the right number this wouldnt be discussed!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2010)

Bunch of trouble makers.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about bannin` everbody that even mentions guineas...



Nic should be banned for startin the THIS whole guineas thang and all them who bout into it should be banned for buyin into it, specially Tuffy fur takin donations.


----------



## Otis (Jun 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright I'll play... Otis should be banned for letting Self kidnap me today and steal my new F150!


 

huntin_dobbs should be banned for not making payments on said F150.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Tuffy should be banned for drinkin wine out of a box


heyyyyyyyyyyyy I resemble that statement. 


OlAlabama said:


> Nic should be banned for startin the THIS whole guineas thang and all them who bout into it should be banned for buyin into it, specially Tuffy fur takin donations.


OlAlabama should be banned for simply having a screen name that has alabama in it.


----------



## magoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Im so confused I should be put in time out. Durn if I'll ban myself.Somebody call Robert.  Then again, maybe not, somebody might ban him for the Bama part, but this is reaaaaalllll fun reading.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyy I resemble that statement.
> 
> OlAlabama should be banned for simply having a screen name that has alabama in it.



Well for the love of Alabama!  Yur rebanned Tuffy.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Well for the love of Alabama!  Yur rebanned Tuffy.



 your rebanned for rebanning me. You alabama person you.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Alright I'll play... Otis should be banned for letting Self kidnap me today and steal my new F150!



who kidnaped you


----------



## possum steak (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^^  should be banned because they got heart broken and cried when Milli Vanilli got exposed for being a fraud on MTV.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

possum steak said:


> ^^^^  should be banned because they got heart broken and cried when Milli Vanilli got exposed for being a fraud on MTV.



possum should be banned for ruining good meat by letting road crew paint over that possum


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> possum should be banned for ruining good meat by letting road crew paint over that possum



Jester should be banned(again) because 23 of his 26 posts in this thread are off topic. Sorta.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Bama should be banned cause he is a vegetarian!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruttnbuck should be banned cause i aint never seen him rub a tree with his antlers nor his tarsal glands!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ruttnbuck should be banned cause i aint never seen him rub a tree with his antlers nor his tarsal glands!



You should be for wanting to see that!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You should be for wanting to see that!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You should be for wanting to see that!



 













TRIPOD!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs should be banned for making me do all the dirty work....


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE your avatar!!!!!!!!!!



Keebs should be banned for lovin a avatar.


----------



## Swede (Jun 16, 2010)

Lumpy should be banned for the same




OutFishHim said:


> Keebs should be banned for making me do all the dirty work....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Keebs should be banned for making me do all the dirty work....


 
OFH should be banned for whining about dirty work..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Swede said:


> Lumpy should be banned for the same



Sirmixalot should be banned for posting a picture of my backside...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OFH should be banned for whining about dirty work..



The Mexican should get banned for whining about me whining.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

OFH should be banned just for being dirty!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> possum should be banned for ruining good meat by letting road crew paint over that possum



WJ should be banned for not noin "road crew paint" does not ruin good meat.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> WJ should be banned for not noin "road crew paint" does not ruin good meat.



Doh!

Im used to eating Australian roadkill


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sirmixalot should be banned for posting a picture of my backside...
> 
> 
> 
> The Mexican should get banned for whining about me whining.



OFH should be banned for making me sing "Baby Got Back" at DOG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh!
> 
> Im used to eating Australian roadkill


 

WiltedJester should be banned for liking roadkilled Dingo..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WiltedJester should be banned for liking roadkilled Dingo..



Atleast its not Mandingo


----------



## Swede (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sirmixalot should be banned for posting a picture of my backside...




I like em and I cannot lie


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Keebs should be banned for making me do all the dirty work....


But sista you do it oh so well....................  



OlAlabama said:


> Keebs should be banned for lovin a avatar.


Ol'bama should be banned for not liking Daffy Duck! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> WiltedJester should be banned for liking roadkilled Dingo..



MC should be banned for having a teasing avatar!


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2010)

This is gonna get good!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OFH should be banned for whining about dirty work..



MC should be banned for drinkin Belgium ale from a girly glass.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH should be banned just for being dirty!



BBQB should be banned cuz Keebs don't love his avitar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But sista you do it oh so well....................
> 
> 
> Ol'bama should be banned for not liking Daffy Duck!
> ...


 
I do share..!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> BBQB should be banned cuz Keebs don't love his avitar.



She may not like my avatar but she loves the man whos arm its attached to!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH should be banned just for being dirty!







wickedjester said:


> OFH should be banned for making me sing "Baby Got Back" at DOG



Don't you have a bass to noodle?



Swede said:


> I like em and I cannot lie







Keebs said:


> But sista you do it oh so well....................







OlAlabama said:


> MC should be banned for drinkin Belgium ale from a girly glass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't you have a bass to noodle?


 

You've got that backwards...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> New game here.



YeoMo should get five stars for startin this drivel.  Then he should be banned for startin this drivel.


----------



## Otis (Jun 16, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> YeoMo should get five stars for startin this drivel. Then he should be banned for startin this drivel.


 


OlAlabama is un-bannable, he is from Alabama


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Otis said:


> OlAlabama is un-bannable, he is from Alabama



Otis should be banned for excessive username change like some other old poot in this thread..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Otis should be banned for excessive username change like some other old poot in this thread..



Bobby should be banned, cuz he's short...


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 16, 2010)

HOQ should be banned cause hes a stawker!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> HOQ should be banned cause hes a stawker!!



Sarah should be banned cuz she won't git her booty in the kitchen and make us a pie.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 16, 2010)

I just made one friday and I made a yellow cake from scratch last night..
Not my fault yall didnt get some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> HOQ should be banned cause hes a stawker!!



Annnnnnnnnnd...






You LOVE it!!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Now sarah should banned for not shippin it out or inviting us over to have some


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do share..!!






OlAlabama said:


> YeoMo should get five stars for startin this drivel.  Then he should be banned for startin this drivel.


Ol'bama needs to be banned 'cause he can't make up his mind! 



Otis said:


> OlAlabama THE Bannablest, because he is from Alabama


 I thought you were too, 'gah, talk about turncoats!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> HOQ should be banned cause hes a stawker!!



Is this what .243 savage meant by his "inyerwindow" thread?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Is this what .243 savage meant by his "inyerwindow" thread?



Uuuuhh, no


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ol'bama needs to be banned 'cause he can't make up his mind!
> 
> 
> I thought you were too, 'gah, talk about turncoats!



Keebs should be rebannded cuz she knows too much; knows how to triple quote; and basically cuz she is just too dang in tell e gent.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Keebs should be rebannded cuz she knows too much; knows how to triple quote; and basically cuz she is just too dang in tell e gent.



OMG, please, May I quote you on that?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













ya'll don't spoil it for him, he knows not of which he speaks!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

band her cuz I think she took my beer money for her own use


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus should be banned for only talking about beer...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hankus should be banned for only talking about beer...



OFH ...er...uh...Tila Tequila should be banned for dissing beer.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hankus should be banned for only talking about beer...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hankus should be banned for only talking about beer...



all beer banners should be banded then released and a beer bounty put on em


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

TGattis should be banned (permanently) for being stubborn!

P.S. .... so should the mexican!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> all beer banners should be banded then released and a beer bounty put on em


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> OFH ...er...uh...Tila Tequila should be banned for dissing beer.



Tila Tequila!!!!

Hey she was actually cute


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 20, 2010)

good heavens!  Do all you really know each other?  Where have I been? How do I get in on the action?  I don't know anybody here enough to call for a ban.


----------



## shea900 (Jun 20, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> good heavens!  Do all you really know each other?  Where have I been? How do I get in on the action?  I don't know anybody here enough to call for a ban.



Thermongene needs to be banned 'cause he don't know anybody!


----------



## shea900 (Jun 20, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Thermongene needs to be banned 'cause he don't know anybody!



I should be banned 'cause I don't know nobody!


----------



## J-son30223 (Jun 20, 2010)

SHEA900 needs to be banned because everyone misunderestimated him.

AND because thats a BIG FISHY!!!!!!


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 20, 2010)

shea900 said:


> I should be banned 'cause I don't know nobody!



should be banned so he'll know somebody.


----------



## raggedy ann (Jun 20, 2010)

elfiii said:


> Good idea! I'm almost to the C's right now!



Isn't there a "select all" button?


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jun 20, 2010)

anybody that cracks their first beer before reading this thread, and is too drunk to remember what they wanted to say by the time they get to the last post should be banned


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 24, 2010)

*Ttt*

Bump for Jeff  C.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

jeffc  should be banned cause he is always


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth should be banned for takin his helmet off


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Seth should be banned for takin his helmet off



And for licking the windows


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Seth should be banned for takin his helmet off


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


 


I heard they are bring pappi back from the banned to deal with you.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> And for licking the windows


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I heard they are bring pappi back from the banned to deal with you.


----------



## Eddie Munster (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth should be banned for having an avatar that made me spit coffee on my keyboard. 

At first I didn't notice the guy kicking the other guy. TOO FUNNY MAN!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Im coming for you Seth


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey,Seth - still waitin' fer my mare-nase sammich?  With extry kitty-meat,pleez.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

I should be banned cause I spent all my time reading this.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I should be banned cause I spent all my time reading this.



OK, just gimme a minute...


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley said:


> OK, just gimme a minute...


 

pbradley should be banned for being himself


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley said:


> OK, just gimme a minute...



What!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I should be banned cause I spent all my time reading this.



I was trying to be helpful...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> pbradley should be banned for being himself



Well, since you put it that way...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Was it above or below???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I was trying to be helpful...



I said should... not that I wanted to. 



Jeff C. said:


> Was it above or below???



It was beside... get with the program.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I said should... not that I wanted to.



OK.



So, just to be sure: that would be a "NO" on the ban situation.  Correct?  





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was beside... get with the program.




Yeah!  Get with the program.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct. I do not wish to be banned at the present time.

You know the program too?


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley should be banned for using the banjo and flying lures


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> Bump for Jeff  C.....



Modern yeoman should be banned........ period.........


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Correct. I do not wish to be banned at the present time.



Ohboy.   Lemme make a quick phone call. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You know the program too?



Madam, I wrote the program.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

pbradley is branded..........


----------



## pbradley (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> pbradley should be banned for using the banjo and flying lures



I've caught some really nice spots on Lanier using the Flying Lure.

Toss a small pumpkinseed colored FL at the front of a dock and yo-yo it up and down slowly.  It'll work its way back up under the dock into the shade and then wham!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> pbradley is branded..........



Naturally.  pbradley is the grouchy ex-MOD with the hot AVs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

pbradley should be banded for almost getting me banded


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2010)

heading to bed.  'Nite y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Naturally.  pbradley is the grouchy ex-MOD with the hot AVs.



pbradley should be banded for being 'grouchy' but brought back because of his 'Hot' avs

Nite Bud!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> pbradley should be banded for being 'grouchy' but brought back because of his 'Hot' avs
> 
> Nite Bud!!!


 


should be banned for spending 25hrs a day on here.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> should be banned for spending 25hrs a day on here.



No.......but institutionalized is a possibility.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> should be banned for spending 25hrs a day on here.



23....I'm doing my Eternal Chore the rest of the time


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 23....I'm doing my Eternal Chore the rest of the time



You should be for stuffing a poor baby in that watermelon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You should be for stuffing a poor baby in that watermelon.


 
It's a southern thang, you should be for not understanding that..


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh know,not this thread again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a southern thang, you should be for not understanding that..



Who are you to talk .... Mexican?!?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who are you to talk .... Mexican?!?!?!?


 
but I still have my watermelon suit from when I was a baby. do you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like some of the folks posting on this one had their wishes granted . . .


----------



## cramer (Mar 18, 2012)

I think Quack should be banned for discarding his chiken wings bones out in the parking lot of the Get&Go while he's scratching his














lotto tix

I got two flat tires when I pulled into the same parking spot


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

I think Cramer should be banned because he put a $1.29 on a jug of Thunderbird wine...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2012)

Quack oughtta be banded for being up at 2:45 AM bumping two-year-old threads.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Quack oughtta be banded for being up at 2:45 AM bumping two-year-old threads.



They are paying him to baby sit vacant mines with no activity. He is on Bigfoot watch and is very bored.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are paying him to baby sit vacant mines with no activity. He is on Bigfoot watch and is very bored.




Because he baits me into the PF.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Because he baits me into the PF.




but, but, but,,,,,


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but, but, but,,,,,



"THE PERSON ABOVE ME SHOULD BE BANNED BEACAUSE..."

Cause he's making all googly smiley sweet eyes at me and making me forgive him for baiting me into the PF.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> "THE PERSON ABOVE ME SHOULD BE BANNED BEACAUSE..."
> 
> Cause he's making all googly smiley sweet eyes at me and making me forgive him for baiting me into the PF.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 18, 2012)

Quack should be banned for letting all his young 'uns on here.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 18, 2012)

grunt should be banned fer sure because its all frolic and no work.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 18, 2012)

west needs to be banned because he wants someone to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

cramer said:


> I think Quack should be banned for discarding his chiken wings bones out in the parking lot of the Get&Go while he's scratching his
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NCHillbilly said:


> Quack oughtta be banded for being up at 2:45 AM bumping two-year-old threads.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are paying him to baby sit vacant mines with no activity. He is on Bigfoot watch and is very bored.





grunt0331 said:


> Quack should be banned for letting all his young 'uns on here.







Pffffffffffffffffffft !!!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffft !!!!!


Dang Quack, they pilin' on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Dang Quack, they pilin' on!





Naw Kracker, they lubs da Quack !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Kracker, they lubs da Quack !!!



Quack should be banned because it stinks in here now.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum should be banned for not inviting her "friend" over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sugar Plum should be banned for not inviting her "friend" over






OHHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

I should be banned because of the PM I'm thinkin' bout sending to Fle....er ...uh...well, let's just say our resident self appointed child rearing expert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

SOMEbody should be banned for stealing my cup.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SOMEbody should be banned for stealing my cup.



Somebody should be banned for not keeping up with their cup.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 19, 2012)

Les should be banned because I find his avatar offensive.


----------



## rwagner (Mar 20, 2012)

i should be banned because i just read  367 post of nonsense lol just kidding this is some funny stuff


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

rwagner said:


> i should be banned because i just read  367 post of nonsense lol just kidding this is some funny stuff


If you think this is bad, look up some of the debacles about mustard.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> If you think this is bad, look up some of the debacles about mustard.



Nobody talks bad about mustard!


----------



## Self! (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess I will be the thread killer. There is not now, or has ever been a reason to ban me.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 20, 2012)

Til now.....


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2012)

buckfiddy said:


> Les should be banned because I find his avatar offensive.



I hope Les didn't change his avatar because of me.


----------



## rwagner (Mar 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> I guess I will be the thread killer. There is not now, or has ever been a reason to ban me.



if you read all the post a lot of people give lots of reasons   just kidding


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

buckfiddy said:


> I hope Les didn't change his avatar because of me.



I didn't. I just like variety. 


Now, who can we ban now???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I didn't. I just like variety.
> 
> 
> Now, who can we ban now???


 
My novel "101 Reasons Why Les Miles Should be Banded" is at my publisher now. Give it a couple weeks and I'll post a copy.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

Kendall should be banned just because he's Kendall


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> If you think this is bad, look up some of the debacles about mustard.


 ok, ban him


shakey gizzard said:


> Nobody talks bad about mustard!


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ok, ban him



I always figured I'd get banned sooner or later, just never really thought mustard would be involved....who knew?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker should be banned because he keeps bringing up the "M" word.



Okay. Hit me.


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> kracker should be banned because he keeps bringing up the "M" word.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Hit me.


mustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardMMMUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTAAAAAAAARRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> mustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardMMMUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTAAAAAAAARRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!



Because he didn't execute proper Mustard etiquette...


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Because he didn't execute it proper Mustard etiquette...



Thanks JeffC!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks JeffC!



 I was kind of on a roll!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> mustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardmustardMMMUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTAAAAAAAARRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>



Because hating mustard or mustard lovers  is a bannable offense


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Because hating mustard or mustard lovers  is a bannable offense




21-0  Now thats a banning offense and defense.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

The 5 or 6 idjits above me should be banned because they're idjits.....and they turned this into a driveler thread.


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The 5 or 6 idjits above me should be banned because they're idjits.....and they turned this into a driveler thread.




The quoted idgit should be banned leaving the kitchen without permission.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> The quoted idgit should be banned leaving the kitchen without permission.



Bammers.... ban 'em all I say.


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bammers.... ban 'em all I say.





He should be banned for posing as Elizabeth on Swap People.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 21, 2012)

my wife says ban me due to the time I spend here!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 21, 2012)

Ban Les Miles, well because, well he is a (LS who) fan! LOL!!!


----------



## EGlock86 (Mar 21, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> my wife says ban me due to the time I spend here!


Amen


----------

